

Apple awarded patent for touchscreen slide-to-unlock gesture - dp1234
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/26/apple_awarded_patent_for_touchscreen_slide_to_unlock_gesture.html

======
dp1234
How is something that seems so obvious and trivial patentable? In the physical
world this seems like patenting doorknobs that rotate to the left versus the
ones that rotate to the right that everyone was already using.

~~~
wmf
If it was obvious, other phones must have already implemented it before the
iPhone came out, right?

------
gerggerg
prior art? <http://goo.gl/Wvv6l>

